# [75G] My Iwagumi - ADA Project [56k warning]



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Some info about the tank first

*Dimmensions* 48"x18"x20" - 75 Gallons
*Gravel* ADA Power Sand SPECIAL-M 6 liter oraz 4 x Aqua Soil- Amazonia (9 liters)- Normal Type
*Co2:* Co2 cylinder working 24/7 with a wodden diffuser.
*micro/macro:* ADA Brighty K (5mL/day); ADA Green Gain (10mL/after trimming); ADA ECA (10mL/week)
*Heating:* 100W
*Filtration* Eheim 2215+
*Lightning* 4 x 55W AH Supply (2PM - 8PM = 120W, 4PM - 7PM = 220W)
*Fauna:* 12 x Rasbora Espei, 5 x SAE, ? x red cherry
*Flora:* Glossostigma elatinoides, Lilaepsis novazelandiae, Rotala Indica

The tank got established 2 weeks ago, after I got the products from ADG.com . It took me 3 days to tare the old layout down and set up something new. The tank is after 1 trimming, and I think that it will be ready by Christmas! A very BIG thank you to *Jeff Senske* from ADG for all the help!
If you want something great, go with ADA! I have never seen the plants grow that fast and be that healthy! I will provide you a photo tutorial after I get the photos onto the website. Thank you for looking 

Suggestions for the name of the layout are more than welcome!

2 weeks in...









regards
Matt


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll be the first one to comment.  What kelvin are the lights, looks kind of "purpleish".


----------



## swannee54 (May 24, 2006)

GORGEOUS layout :mrgreen:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

bioch said:


> I'll be the first one to comment.  What kelvin are the lights, looks kind of "purpleish".


The light's aren't causing the "purpleish", the purple is caused by dark blue background. The K is 9325. I will have other photos afetr the cloudy/green water goes away totally.

Thanks for commets,
Matt


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

my guess is combination of 6700k and 9325k, nice tank you have there, keep us updated especially when it clears up


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is looking great! I especially like the rockwork. I'm looking forward to seeing it grown in.


----------



## morefishies (Aug 29, 2006)

do u know what kind of rocks those are? or if you collected them, in what type of setting were they?


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you all that comented my new layout. I'm very happy that you like it! 
morefishies - those are just plane rocks I got in a store next to Lowe's, they have differnt gravel, rocks, etc. These were in huge pieces, and I picked out only the smaller ones. I paid $4 for 80lb 

Matt


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

The tank looks very nice however, something doesn't feel right to me... seems like the focal point is too bare... when I look at it, my eyes just zoom in on the area in the middle even though it's just black..


----------



## GreenMachine (Aug 18, 2006)

The eheim intake is bugging the heck out of me, I think you should move it to the corner. Also the plants behind the rocks...is that rotundifolia?


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

When I'll take the final shot (2-3months from now) I'll take all the equipment out. The tall plant is Rotala Indica.

Matt


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool, Show us some more pictures

Cheers!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice simple manageable setup. I think the rock placement is excellent. 
Rotala I think is one of the easier stem plants to work with in terms of trimming, etc. Curious on the light duration. According to your initial post your running lights for 6 hours only. Is that slowly being expanded as the tank matures?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Pretty-- good choice with the rotala in that it's a really nice plant. A bit unusual for an "iwagumi" though, neh?


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

jassar said:


> Cool, Show us some more pictures
> 
> Cheers!


I will sow more pic. during the weekend 



houseofcards said:


> Curious on the light duration. According to your initial post your running lights for 6 hours only. Is that slowly being expanded as the tank matures?


Yes, I will increase the light "day" after about a month into the setup. I think I will stay <8H because the plants are doing fine with 6 and 10 or 12 would probably make them get out of control (extreme growth).



Steven_Chong said:


> A bit unusual for an "iwagumi" though, neh?


Well, its true people generally make their iwagumi setups with hairgrass or the gigant hairgrass, and if they are using a stem plant it's usually the Rotala sp. "Green"  I wanted to be different than eveyone 

Thank you for the comments! 
Matt


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I was not criticising at all-- the stagnant style rules are bad in my view.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, here are some photos of the initial set up. Notice how much of the glosso was planted by me and how much of it grew in.
































































The water is now 98% clear! I will have an update on the weekend.
Matt


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Great setup. I agree with Steve, it doesn't really fit into the official "Iwagumi" classification, but a great layout nonetheless.

If you _absolutely_ need some criticism......add more fish


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, here is an update! Day 24, as you can see water cleared up and I got some more fish. This is from Wed. of last week. I will trim it this week and than show newer pics.










Few shots of the shrimp...





































and a snail...









pozdrawiam
Mateusz


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Great growth! Looking very nice.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice work. Looks awesome how you placed the stones!eace:


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

The way you work with rock is fantastic....The the Hemianthus callitrichoides carpet look very strong and natural...if you can hide the filter line in the center, it will be great....


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you for all the comments!



> The the Hemianthus callitrichoides carpet look very strong and natural...


It's glosso 

Filter and other equipment will be out of the way for the final photo 
Today, I want to present Day 90. Everything is growing very nicely, the tank went through multiple trimmings, glosso went crazy after I started dosing Lights 

Photo is a little cloudy, but that's because my camera is very crappy. Final photos will be much better


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

*update*


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Geez, that's some crazy Rotala! I think you did a great job choosing that plant instead of the sp. 'Green' because it there is contrast between all the elements, but it still has the green of the glosso and the red/brown of the rocks. Great work!

When you said dosing "Lights," are you referring to the ADA Lights liquid fert?


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Good job Mateusz!

Plants look healthy and are filling in nicelly. I would just consider planting some Eleocharis sp. or H. micranthemoides in the open space to make the transition between the two bushes... 

Another thing that could add some detail and flow to the aquascape would be a small plant that would make the transition between the rocks and the Rotala. I noticed you have there some Lilaeopsis but its a bit small don´t you think?

Just a question: why do you always have the water with some cloudiness? Is it the water or the pictures? 

All in all, great tank!

Regards,
André


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

> When you said dosing "Lights," are you referring to the ADA Lights liquid fert?


Yes, it's ADA. Glosso is literally growing on top of glosso :wow:



> Plants look healthy and are filling in nicelly. I would just consider planting some Eleocharis sp. or H. micranthemoides in the open space to make the transition between the two bushes...


I'm considering a partial "re-scape" before ADA '07, I'll consider your suggestions 



> I noticed you have there some Lilaeopsis but its a bit small don´t you think?


That was a little bummer, I thought that it will fill in more, but it's not really working :/



> Just a question: why do you always have the water with some cloudiness? Is it the water or the pictures?





Sudi said:


> Photo is a little cloudy, but that's because my camera is very crappy. Final photos will be much better


For the latest pic --> camera's fault...

I did have an issue with cloudy water, but I finally figured it out (or at least I think I did ) I took step 1 and 2 off the dosing schedule, b/c AS has more than enough nutrient as is. All I dose now is Special Lights, Brighty K , ECA and Greengain.

Thank you for comments!
Matt


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

The plants all look great in this scape! I agree that you need something in the middle of the tank because as is, my eye has trouble figuring out what to focus on. I'd suggest that you just extend the left mound to the right a little bit, so that the tip of the left mount reaches the glosso more toward the middle of the tank. This might give you an opportunity to use another plant, rock, or leaf shape.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with the other suggestions about a focus, but slightly off centre, and a different leaf shape.
Why not solve these two, and add some red colour by placing a Echinodorus, such as E.'Red Diamond' would look great, or an E.'Ozelot', in front of and slightly to the right of the rock below the filter intake? That would act as a focus and draw the eye away from the gap between the two clumps of plants. Think that would really look great.


----------

